

Trader Arrested in Manipulation That Contributed to 2010 ‘Flash Crash’ - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/22/business/dealbook/trader-in-britain-arrested-on-charges-of-manipulation-that-led-to-2010-flash-crash.html?ref=technology&_r=0

======
glxc
apparently acted alone, and was responsible for 1 in 5 'sell' orders the day
of the crash

must have had some tech skill to get his operation running. i suppose it's not
surprising this came from a lone trader, as this behavior would have been
caught at an organization.

------
sjreese
HFT and You ; Since the flash crash, there have been a number of other
disruptive events that have unnerved the public, including the implosion of
Knight Capital, after a faulty algorithm caused the company to lose more than
$400 million in under an hour. Tax shelter for some (.5%) the under rule 1244.

